# Dual track prototype operation



## AAntweiler (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm planning a dual track mainline for a modular N-scale layout. I am wondering how prototype railroads (in the USA) operate when they have dual mainlines. If it's a west/east line, do they run eastbound trains on the south (or right) track and westbound trains on the north track? Maybe they don't have a default?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, the only train that I have ever been able to catch was this south-bounder on a north/south line... So that would mean that an eastbound train would travel on north (or left) track... I am not sure if there is an industry standard, but I would think there would be :dunno:


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

NS, UP....almost all. As far as direction....they would run vertical if it were possible. But most rails run east and west.

Bob


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

No double tracks near me, except for the CATS light rail system. 

They run the north train on the east track and the south train on the west track. Sometime they run one the same track, when doing maintenance on a short section on the other track.

Sorry i don't know about the real thing.

John


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Well then, it looks like Pan Am / Guilford just go against the flow, go figure... Maybe it is because the line is only double tracked for certain stretches...


----------

